# Thank you so much !!!!! The app will automatically tip you



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

So tired of hearing this bullshit where the hell do uber pax think that mystery tip is coming from, the $ 1.oo 
a mile fare. Correcting them on the facts could result in a bad rating so I just say thanks and assume they are math impaired.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

That means drive the extra mile or 2 to add a tip


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I try to always have a few $1 and $5 bills laying in my console in pax view it seems to help a bit with tips. 
Unfortunately a lot of pax don't carry cash


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

whenever pax sign up, they are asked to set a default tip amount for UberTaxi. 
There is a disclaimer that tells them that there is no tip included on any other platforms, ie X, Select, SUV, ect., but they never seem to quite grasp that concept.


----------



## thegoodpackage (May 1, 2016)

At this point most passengers know that tip is not included, they feign ignorance because they just want a cheap ride. Tip signs do help(Get ones that are clever or funny). Don't worry about your ratings, tips are more important. Also if you try to pick up people with a 4.9 rating or higher you'll find a lot of them tip. It is hard to maintain a rating that high without tipping.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

I drive part time & tell the pax that I only take good passengers since I can be picky. They always ask what I mean & I tell them "well you, for example, are rated at 4.92 which is pretty good. If you were like a 4.42 I would have passed on giving you a ride. Usually lower rated pax are rude, have damaged a drivers car, thrown up, not tipped, etc.. That's why they have lower ratings."
They either tip or a conversation about tipping ensues. Either way it's a win


----------

